# Western 6' Unimount plow



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I have 2- 6' western unimounts, both recently rebuilt, sandblasted, painted...
new hoses, motors and wiring. 
both have poly edges on them.
looking to get $1,500 a piece OBO for them.
this is for plowside only.

wiring and frames sold seperately - I have 2 sets for 1999-2001 jeep cherokees.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

How much for wiring and mounts?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

$500


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bump - still for sale


----------

